# Reality is an illusion created by a lack of alcohol.



## Theseus (Aug 21, 2017)

A quotation from the sublime absurdist playwright N. F. Simpson who, incidentally, in his play 'If so, then Yes' offers the best explanation for how there are no rational grounds for rationalism and how belief in reason is pure superstition. For those interested read the following interesting quotation from that play:
http://theunsettler.tumblr.com/post/150774941529/why-belief-in-reason-is-pure-superstition.
Can the above quotation be put neatly into modern Greek? ;)


----------



## Neikos (Aug 21, 2017)

Η πραγματικότητα είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση που οφείλεται στην έλλειψη αλκοόλ.

ή ...που δημιουργείται από την έλλειψη αλκοόλ.


Είναι αρκετά γνωστή η φράση, Θησέα. Υπάρχει και στη Βικιπαίδεια, στα αποφθέγματα για το αλκοόλ. Δεν ήξερα ότι είναι από θεατρικό έργο. 

https://el.m.wikiquote.org/wiki/Αλκοόλ


----------



## Theseus (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos. That quote isn't from any that is traceable in his written work. Some attribute it to W C Fields. 
But it is the following critique of rationalism which is. Sorry if I misled you.


----------

